# 'Its time to shine' Air Freshener



## Brad-Smith (May 16, 2011)

Hi 

I've seen a few cars with this air Freshener it's a Ferrari badge with 'it's time to shine' on it. 

Basically I want one but don't know where you get them from. 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You mean these????
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ferrari-C...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a94c1b529

Errrr ebay then


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

lol these are freebies at many of the hand car washes that's why your seeing lots of them. They pay something like 5p each for them.


----------

